# General Tree Worker Wanted



## Empire (Jan 21, 2008)

Full service tree care company looking for experienced climbers/bucket operator, log truck driver, bobcat operator. Climbing experience preferred but will train the right person. Must have some knowledge of proper pruning techniques, cabling and all other phases of tree care. Located in Augusta, GA. Call Terry at (706) 854-0926 for more information.


----------

